# Frontier 180?



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Anybody running a Frontier 180 open (non-liner) boat? I really like the simple, open layout and would like some feedback a real owner. Also be interested in which OB you ended up wiht and what your actual performance is like.

Thanks!


----------

